# Grande Gold



## FT545 (Jun 22, 2016)

Aspen gold and Grande gold.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Just beautiful! Very real looking. Thanks for showing it to us.


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

Them Genesis F7's with the air grills coming loose?


----------

